

Virus Infects Space Station Laptops (Again) - martinsz
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/08/virus-infects-s.html

======
ovi256
And I thought educating users would be easy when the users are ASTRONAUTS.
Even with Windows, avoiding virii is as simple as using FF, not opening drive-
by downloads/attachements, not downloading cracks etc. More than a technical
solution, it's user education that could solve this.

~~~
softbuilder
'NASA downplayed the news, calling the virus mainly a "nuisance" that was on
non-critical space station laptops used for things like e-mail and nutritional
experiments.'

... or PORN. Astronauts are people too. What do you want to bet this is how it
started?

